# Does a new Carrier HVAC unit need to be charged?



## inquiringmind (1 d ago)

Hi All,

I could really use some input on my new HVAC units and installation that I recently purchased and paid for in Dec. I am not sure how to proceed and need input from those with knowledge. My main concern is I was told one of my new, but defective, units would need to be replaced and I am not sure if it really was replaced.

I purchased two 3 ton Carrier HVAC Performance 16 Heat Pack, Models 25HCB and Fan Coil, Models FV4CNF003L00. This is from a company with very high ratings in our city and polite workers. The two units are for a two story, 3584 square foot home with blown insulation in the attic. The duct work is upstairs in the attic and can be accessed *in part *through some of the attic through the pull down staircase and also in attic openings found in two of the upstairs bedrooms. The house was purchased last year, but we do not live there due to caretaking needs elsewhere. The old units stopped working totally in Oct. The weather was quite mild and not rainy, so we did not replace the old units until the weather got colder. We did run the fans on the old units during this time. We purchased the new units in Dec. which replaced two Trane 2.5 ton units which were installed in 2009 and a 2019 downstairs intake unit. Also, the refrigerant lines were not the correct size and lines had to be redone for the higher seer units per the installer. The installation was a three day process with multiple people helping. To avoid much remodeling of the interior for the new refrigerant lines, two line sets were run to the outside units from the second story brick exterior. The cost of everything was $18959. I paid cash and they offered a Carrier Cool Cash rebate of $525.00. As no one is living in the home at this time it was a clean job as far as no clutter, etc. They said that really made the job a lot easier. The workers all seemed really nice from what contact I had with them. 

After the installation was complete, the head worker told me one of the two units was defective straight out of the box and was leaking refrigerant. I told him I would pay him after it was replaced. He said this was only the third defective unit this year. He said I would need to pay in full as they would use my new warranty to get a new unit. I did as instructed. Unfortunately, the defective unit was the back unit outside by a three sided enclosed brick wall structure (to hide the units in the neighborhood) which looked like it would be hard to replace, but they still said they would do it. They said they would replace the new unit right after Christmas which was on a Tuesday. of the next week The head worker and the other worker told me they were going to be off that week. The head worker set the new thermostat to auxiliary heat as the temps were going to go down to around 10 degrees at night for a few days which was very unusual in the South. The next week came and went and I never heard back from the the company to replace the unit. I thought they were overworked from the extreme temps. The next week I called and left a message at the company, but still did not hear from them other than receiving a paid invoice though my email.

On the third week after installation, I called again and was told they replaced the unit last week after the office worker contacted the head worker by phone. It was not in the computer notes. I was never instructed they were at the house the previous week which was odd as it seems they might need access to the house. The company normally sends a message to your phone when they are on their way to your home, but I did not get one. Also, they should have let me know to set the thermostat to heat instead of auxlliary. The office worker told me the head worker said they could come out again to charge the units. The next day, three workers showed up. They seemed far more distant than in December which was disappointing. I thought it might be post holiday blues, but not sure. They did not knock on the door at all and just went straight to the second unit with freon in hand as I found out when I went outside to see what was going on. They then went in and out of the house to the interior intake unit which they kept doing something with a drill. I thought it was very odd to bring freon to new units as I thought new units were preloaded. While they were there, I asked the head worker if the installation of the second unit was hard and he said it was and they had to bring in four guys. I also told him my electric bill had suddenly gone up over a $100 and he said his bill in Nov. had gone up to rationalise my bill I suppose. I personally think my bill was up due to auxiliary heat for the two and a half week period. After they left, I later received another invoice through email that stated. "Set systems charge. Both systems heating upon departure". 

After all was said and done, I wonder if the unit was replaced or if they were there last week or yesterday repairing the defective unit. Is there any way Carrier would know if I have three units under my name? Also, does Carrier give rebates on any units? They told me their company handles all of the warranties, etc. I only got a paid invoice that had no serial numbers listed. I went over to the house today to take pictures of the serial numbers on the units, so I do have two serial numbers. Please let me know your thoughts on the above situation. Thanks for any insight to this situation.


----------

